# Power quad transmission problem



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

when reversing my 6115m tractor equipped with the power quad transmission, immediately when the reverser is flipped to forward the tractor automatically shifts itself to 4th gear. It is extremely aggravating when you want to pull out and it is always in the top gear. What could be the cause of this?? Sensor maybe? It happens in all the ranges.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Sounds like an electrical or programming issue. I agree that would be hugely annoying. Probably going to need Deere on that one, unless you want to start throwing parts at it.


----------

